# Where have all the Mulberry buyer's gone?



## iwantahermes

I've posted this question here because I dont think Mulberry forum gets much traffic now...
So where are all the past Mulberry lovers now turning their attention on? I know it seems a natural progression to climb the handbag ladder ending up with LV  Chanel and Hermes but I think the type of person who loved the old traditional Mulberry wouldn't be going in that direction so where have they all gone...what bags are they buying now?
Thoughts would be welcome...


----------



## Amazona

I'm more into Coach nowadays. Mulberry was a similar heritage brand and the price point for preloved was very reasonable. Coach has kind of taken over their place, IMO.


----------



## Amandines

They don´t buy new bags.. They develop their collection of the Bayswater family, of Lilys and of the Alexas, and maybe one day they(or I) will buy vintage Celine og vintage Hermes. No new bags for me at the moment, I am sticking with what I once fell in love with.


----------



## 24shaz

In the last few years I’ve bought LV, Givenchy, Gucci & Chloe bags, but still feel Mulberry is my natural home and “my” brand iyswim. I really like some of the new season bags & if I was going to treat myself, it would be a Mulberry. Chanel bags make me swoon, but could never see one fitting into my lifestyle of working with children & going to gigs, so will never go that far up the ladder. 

I am interested where all the traffic on here went, do remember it being busier than this, but that when mulberry was a mainstream trend & Alexa dupes were everywhere you looked.


----------



## Amazona

24shaz said:


> I am interested where all the traffic on here went, do remember it being busier than this, but that when mulberry was a mainstream trend & Alexa dupes were everywhere you looked.


I think any brand with easy-to-grab, classic and somewhat reasonably priced styles has gained a lot of following from former M fans. Mulberry bags were very easy to carry, they would fit nearly any style from boho to modern.


----------



## 24shaz

Amazona said:


> I think any brand with easy-to-grab, classic and somewhat reasonably priced styles has gained a lot of following from former M fans. Mulberry bags were very easy to carry, they would fit nearly any style from boho to modern.


That’s what I’ve always loved about M and I don’t think many of the other high end brands achieve that (chloe fits both classic & boho but for much more £££££). I like high street bags as well; fossil, longchamp etc are well made and fit in with my style/lifestyle.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I liked mulberry but I think they lost a lot of people with the price hike and attempt to transition into very high-end. 

Now their prices are more reasonable but I think their current branding and photo campaign is totally bizarre and they’ve lost who the mulberry customer is. Mulberry was great because their bags were boho but still smart enough for work and evening looks. 
I just look at this pic of Girl in crop top and clashing blue bag and I think it looks like Adidas. 
mulberry is the opposite of a sports brand so why are they doing weirdly teenaged sporty looks?

Their designs are just too young for their demographic. Those plaid print bags look really teen- I can’t see a lot of women taking it to the office or the theatre. Conversely, lots of teens want a more mature look anyway- I remember wanting an oak Anthony as a teen so badly!


----------



## Amazona

jelliedfeels said:


> I liked mulberry but I think they lost a lot of people with the price hike and attempt to transition into very high-end.
> 
> Now their prices are more reasonable but I think their current branding and photo campaign is totally bizarre and *they’ve lost who the mulberry customer is*. Mulberry was great because their bags were boho but still smart enough for work and evening looks.


This! Exactly this. Earlier you could clearly see what the M lady looked like/ who she was. Now...well, the image is about as weird, mixed and clueless as their as campaigns have been in the recent years.


----------



## Alex R

iwantahermes said:


> I've posted this question here because I dont think Mulberry forum gets much traffic now...
> So where are all the past Mulberry lovers now turning their attention on? I know it seems a natural progression to climb the handbag ladder ending up with LV  Chanel and Hermes but I think the type of person who loved the old traditional Mulberry wouldn't be going in that direction so where have they all gone...what bags are they buying now?
> Thoughts would be welcome...



We're still around. Buying vintage mostly. After climbing the "handbag ladder" - my holy grail has been Celine, I realised I still love Mulberry the most. I was active on the Forum many years ago- 2013?? After finding a lovely vintage Bays on ebay, I started thinking about the forum, so here we are. I can't remember how many Mulberry bags have entered and left my collection ( now down to 4), but I don't regret buying any of them.


----------



## 24shaz

jelliedfeels said:


> I liked mulberry but I think they lost a lot of people with the price hike and attempt to transition into very high-end.



absolutely agree with this, I still haven’t gotten used to the price increase and it’s ten years since they released the Alexa at a higher than usual price point! I *still* see Mulberry as a £600 bag, not a £1k bag.


----------



## madmadmo

Lockdown made me realise I didn’t need any new bags so I have been using my Del Ray and Tillie. With the relaunch of bags like the Alexa I can’t justify another, I have three!


----------



## cocopops

I certainly haven't been buying any new Mulberry bags but the odd vintage one will occasionally find a new home with me. I still love the classics and they fit in best with my lifestyle.


----------



## fettfleck

I am still watching Mulberry. The bags I own are still with me, as they are just gorgeous in color and leather.

My other favorited bag brands are Céline, Marc Jacobs (the old stuff), LV (only older styles and classics) and Balenciaga. I am not Hermes or Chanel fan at all...

I prefer simple and chic designs, so I would still buy Mulberry bags, but I just don‘t need much more bags and if I add one it really need to catch my eye.

One of the newer Mulberry is the Iris I am eyeing, but I already have similar styled bags at home, so still waiting on that...


----------



## morejunkny

They lost me immediately with the first Johnny Coca Season. Now that they are between designers and reissuing older styles, I am considering buying again.


----------



## 24shaz

morejunkny said:


> They lost me immediately with the first Johnny Coca Season. Now that they are between designers and reissuing older styles, I am considering buying again.



Agree with this too. Every designer has to evolve, but the change was too quick, them redesigning the bayswater & postman’s lock while discontinuing loads of popular styles felt like them deliberately abandoning us for a new customer base. I like some of the recent bags - the amberley is lovely - but this season is the first in about five years that I’ve really wanted current bags.


----------



## Sugartats

The old Mulberry buyer is alive and well. Most are using the numerous pages on Facebook to buy, sell and discuss the brand. Forums are not as popular as they were a few years back.


----------



## girl_chill

Still here! I love that it is understated and discreet. I still buy a couple a year, particularly during the sale. I also buy the classics, just got a medium Lily in black glossy goat— my fave leather. I also like to spread the love— recently with Loewe, Celine and BV.


----------



## Slowhand

cocopops said:


> I certainly haven't been buying any new Mulberry bags but the odd vintage one will occasionally find a new home with me. I still love the classics and they fit in best with my lifestyle.



Hello Cocopops! Long time no see .How are you?


----------



## cocopops

Slowhand said:


> Hello Cocopops! Long time no see .How are you?


Hello Slowhand, nice to 'see' you. It has been a long time, hasn't it  I'm well, thanks and I hope you are too ?


----------



## Slowhand

cocopops said:


> Hello Slowhand, nice to 'see' you. It has been a long time, hasn't it  I'm well, thanks and I hope you are too ?


I’m fine thank you .  When this madness is over we should try to arrange a meet for old times sake!


----------



## elvisfan4life

iwantahermes said:


> I've posted this question here because I dont think Mulberry forum gets much traffic now...
> So where are all the past Mulberry lovers now turning their attention on? I know it seems a natural progression to climb the handbag ladder ending up with LV  Chanel and Hermes but I think the type of person who loved the old traditional Mulberry wouldn't be going in that direction so where have they all gone...what bags are they buying now?
> Thoughts would be welcome...



For me once I realised Stuart Vevers had moved to Coach - Coach 1941 range - I’m a glovetanned leather convert!!! Building up a huge collection - on 17 rogues so far - and now adding some of the new originals collection - rambler Willis etc - love them - also love the price point and 50-60% off sales


----------



## nfornat

I feel the insane price increases in the last year and a half from particular brands have made consumers turn their attention to those brands especially when there’s the idea of ‘buy to resell later on’ or ‘if you had always wanted this and that, now is the time to get it because prices will just keep going up’ sort of vibe.... I noticed there’s a lot of attention on Hermes, Chanel and LV at the moment that some people are selling their bags to fund Hermes / Chanel purchases??
I buy bags with intention of keeping them and still happy with my small aqua green Lily and mini black quilted cara. : )


----------



## DiJe40

I still love my classic Mulberry, last year I bought a Del Rey in black forest on ebay. The new styles don’t make my heart sing..
My handbag addiction didn’t stop, over the years I bought Hermes Garden Party and many Longchamp bags. This year the Saint Laurent Loulou and a LV Neverfull empreinte came in my collection.
I must admit that I’m stalking the LV website the most.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I own a medium Lily (black) and Bayswater (oak). I am more of a minimalist. Still do love Mulberry, just not buying much unless I really love something . I own stuff from Louis Vuitton and Chanel as well, but don’t regard Mulberry as any “less”.


----------



## LeilaCreates

iwantahermes said:


> I've posted this question here because I dont think Mulberry forum gets much traffic now...
> So where are all the past Mulberry lovers now turning their attention on? I know it seems a natural progression to climb the handbag ladder ending up with LV  Chanel and Hermes but I think the type of person who loved the old traditional Mulberry wouldn't be going in that direction so where have they all gone...what bags are they buying now?
> Thoughts would be welcome...


I’m still purchasing Mulberry. I never owned a Mulberry bag before the price increases I am hearing about on TPF, so for me the current pricing is what I’m used to. 

Over the last year I focused on adding a few more Chanel, Dior, and LV bags to my collection, but in the last month have purchased three new Mulberry bags (gray small Darley croc print shoulder bag is out for delivery today!).

That brings my Mulberry collection to 4 mini zipped Bayswaters, 1 small quilted Bayswater, 1 small quilted Darley (the one that reminds me of a Chanel square mini), and now the small Darley shoulder bag—guess it’s obvious I prefer smaller bags.

Mulberry bags feel more relaxed and practical to me than my Chanel Flaps and Lady Diors, so I tend to use my them as my everyday bags, though have not been using ANY of my bags during the pandemic.

As for moving up the ladder to Hermès, I buy their scarves and SLG’s but doubt I’ll ever buy a bag from them. I don’t work outside the home. My non-pandemic days are filled with volunteer work, lunches & outings with friends, theater, concerts, travel, etc... so I don’t need what I consider a ‘business bag’ like a Birkin. While I appreciate the history and quality of the brand, the effort you have to put into buying one is off-putting in my opinion. I don’t want to have to work that hard to make a purchase. I suppose the pre-loved market would be easier.


----------



## chandra920

I own bags and SLGs across the spectrum.  I was actually recently considering picking up a new wallet from Hermes or Chanel.  I pulled out the amberley clutch I bought a couple years ago and realized it makes a great full size wallet on its own.  Also, the leather quality is really nice.  I love a good suede lining, for example.  Anyways, I’ve been eyeing a few things on the mulberry website again.  Mulberry lovers are out there!


----------



## hoopsie

I am a mulberry lover, I could never afford the brand when eg the Roxanne was originally released but now I can and have bought some new from 2017, pre owned from 2018 and new from 2019.  I really use them and dont baby them and they all still look great.  

Yes the price rises are steep but same with LV.  I love the classic shapes and the classic colors.  I would never buy a bag in a wild colorway or with insane graphic print patterns as I just wouldn't wear them.   I do love a pop of red, orange or blue so Im sure i will buy mini or micro bags in bold but wearable colors but I'd never spend more than £900 on a bag from mulberry


----------



## myfavebag

I am new to mulberry and loving it. My first and only , for now , is a small seaton with a rust colored smooth leather. I’m watching out for other new bags possibly in the future.
Just wondering why they discontinued this style?? It’s such a functional and beautiful design.


----------



## afroken

I continue to love the classic traditional Mulberry. I check out the pre-loved ones here and there and have a few on my wishlist that I’d like to buy one day, if one in great condition and price shows up. I fell in love with the old Mulberry - the Mulberry of Bays, Alexa, and Lily - and I feel the newer Mulberry left their old customers behind with the price hikes and influencer culture. Even their new version of the beloved Alexa can’t compare with the older Alexa. I don’t think the new Mulberry tries to appeal to their older customers anymore and are trying to attract the trendy audience. There’s nothing wrong with that, for me personally I just no longer have an interest in their new direction. I didn’t move up the handbag ladder, but rather enjoy a variety of older styles from BV, Balenciaga, and sometimes Fendi. For newer styles, I check out Aspinal of London (which more or less replaced the old Mulberry for me), The Row, Coach, Polene, and some indie brands here and there.


----------



## zayna

I bought a couple items last summer in the Ca outlet.  The experience (customer service)wasn’t great and the leather isnt as nice as I thought especially on the wallet. 
I have a lovely wallet from @2013(like new after constant use) and 2 Alexas from @2012ish with my summer purchase (small amberley and wallet),Im good with the brand.  I think with the price point, I‘ll look elsewhere, and try to find purse peace.
I have bags from other brands as of course, I might revisit down the line.


----------



## aerinha

They just got too expensive to buy and, here in the US, when I tired of one of the newer styles because it was no longer what I wanted, they were impossible to sell.  I took a huge loss on my small Willows even though they came from an outlet.  I kept my Bryn and my Polly pushlock, but the rest moved on.  Mostly now I am buying vintage Coach bags and rehabbing them.  The old glove tanned leather is gorgeous, I can buy them cheap, it gives me a project and they are quality bags.  Meanwhile new Coach bags I haven’t bought in years because the same cannot be said of them lol.


----------



## renee_nyc

I sold my Double Zip and original Alexa to help fund a Hermès Garden Party and my HG bag (Chanel so black reissue.) I also bought a few Celines and a St. Laurent.

but I purchased one of the new Alexas earlier today. I didn’t buy bags at all last year since I was WFH and the Alexa seems like a good choice for this hybrid life I expect to be living.


----------



## AmbrosiaL

I used to own a classic Alexa and a Bryn but sold / gifted away both because being all-leather bags they were just too heavy in my opinion. I very much prefer LV working with a combination of canvas and leather making the bags much lighter and more easy to maintain. I do not miss slathering my bags in Collonil every half year 

Still, there have been Mulberry bags I kept eyeing for their beautiful designs in the last years (and even now) but what has put me off the brand is the fact that they moved production away from the UK (Europe in general). The bags still seem very well-made but I am not buying a bag for +1k not knowing about working conditions and harmful chemicals used when I can buy a bag made in France, Italy, Spain or the UK (other brands haven‘t „moved“) for the same price point. Working conditions and approved chemicals are way more regulated in EU states and I think buying luxury bags should not leave me thinking about these kinds of concerns. Also, rising prices and moving production offshore together seems just like such a bad move: everyone knows that labor is much cheaper outside of Europe so the higher (and rising!) prices are just way less justified in my opinion.


----------



## winter_knight

I purchased my first Mulberry bag back in March. I love it. It's climbing the ranks of one of my most used bags. I got the small Iris, which I don't see too many people talking about. For me I like the color options and the customization. If I was not able to change out the handle I don't think I would have purchased it.


----------



## jp23

I’m still here quietly lurking! I have four mulberry bags in my collection the second most after hermes! Eventually I passed on my mulberry’s for Celine then that fell apart and I was heartbroken and lost for a min and then just went Hermes. No regrets but I have boughten back some styles I had once sold (Alexa in polished Buffalo and a SBS cookie from the exchange program). I have two current styles that are fun and easy to wear but definitely on the edgier side, not really “heritage pieces”. I have a small list of bags on my wishlist for when the time is right, thankfully they’re very reasonable to buy on the resale market in the US (unfortunate for the sellers though). Even retail I find them better quality than some Gucci and Prada bags. I plan on adding more mulberry pieces soon!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Hi, I see there are still a few members from the 'old gang' here! We were really 'bag-crazy' in those days! 
I still love, use, buy and sell my Mulberry bags, but also some other brands. I am just not that active on social media anymore. I take a look now and then, like at this moment. So 'hi' from me, hope you are all well !


----------



## redjellybean

I still have a Lilly and Two Bayswater . But I am not buying new ones . Still love my old ones.


----------



## youngster

I still have 2 Lily's, 2 small del Reys, a medium Darley from the outlet and a tote also from the outlet.  These all work really well for me, so no plans to sell any. I also have a few slg's that are great and I use frequently.  Oh, and I did buy a small Hampstead for the daughter at last year's sale and one for myself after she raved about it.  I love this bag now too. No plans to add anything new though I may be tempted by something in Mulberry green if it goes on sale at some point.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Mulberry was my first love and then I sold most of them to buy LV. I then brought tone last year but sold it to purchase another bag , which made me not want to purchase another as mulberry always seems to be the brand I sell after a while. However I recently ( due to lock down) decided I needed a nude classic bag and just purchased a new lily in rosewater from the outlet . 
It had made me fall in love with the brand and I know I won’t get bored of this beautiful bag.  I’m now going to get my raspberry lily repaired so I can use it again.


----------



## doni

jelliedfeels said:


> I liked mulberry but I think they lost a lot of people with the price hike and attempt to transition into very high-end.



That was like a case study on how not to do this sort of thing.

They went all high end and design, they increased the prices _and then, _they lowered the quality. Not smart.
I am not a Mulberry client but found myself in London around that time and got this very nice Darley satchel in oxblood which is of course their signature color. Back home I noticed that the rivet in the strap was already rubbing the color away, it peeled off as if it was surface paint, which turned out to be (PF told me) a common problem.  The shop in my city (since closed down) said because I had purchased in England, they couldn’t do anything...
If you are Chanel you can increase prices without increasing quality, but you just cannot get away with everything all at once. They got it wrong big time.

Plus, they haven’t stick to that English mix of country and boho look that it is in their DNA. That is so dangerous for a brand to do. There can be isolated instances of a brand taking off without regard to its identity (Phoebe Philo’s Celine, or Ghesquiere‘s Balenciaga), but you basically need a genius one of a kind creative designer (and luck) to achieve that.

I hope they get their mojo back. It is such a nice brand.


----------



## 24shaz

doni said:


> That was like a case study on how not to do this sort of thing.
> 
> They went all high end and design, they increased the prices _and then, _they lowered the quality. Not smart.



Exactly this, mulberry upping the prices then customers finding the high end bag they’d paid £1000 for had a microfibre lining was off-putting for lots of us (I think)

I’m very glad they seem to be rectifying these mistakes.


----------



## Donzie

I’ve bought a few new Mulberry bags in the last couple of years (micro and mini zipped Bayswater and the newer oak lily) and I enjoy them however my interest in Mulberry has shifted towards their vintage styles. I love the search, find, buy process and securing something in great condition for a great price is really satisfying. I have 3 ledburys, 2 bayswaters, 3 Lily’s, 1 roxanne, 1 elgin, 1 brooke. They are all in great condition and I enjoy rotating them. While I enjoy fashion and trends I don’t have an appetite for extreme luxury and high end investment bags.


----------



## myfavebag

On to my second mulberry. I’m just loving how well the bags are made. It’s a coral red small iris. Will take photos when it arrives .


----------



## myfavebag

Here it is, my second mulberry. Light , functional and could not resist the color...


----------



## littleblackbag

I returned to Mulberry a few years ago, first with a medium continental wallet, then the small Darley satchel in scarlet for Christmas 2019, and just recently I bought the Mini Iris in charcoal. Which I adore. I am uncomfortable with it being made in China, for the reasons that *AmbrosiaL stated. I even DM'd them on instagram, and got a fairly snotty reply. If I didn't love the bag so darned much, I might have returned it. I would however like to state, that I had lovely shopping experience when I bought it. The SA was very helpful and also showed me how to use the leather gel, so I'm not nervous of doing that now. *


----------



## myfavebag

littleblackbag said:


> I returned to Mulberry a few years ago, first with a medium continental wallet, then the small Darley satchel in scarlet for Christmas 2019, and just recently I bought the Mini Iris in charcoal. Which I adore. I am uncomfortable with it being made in China, for the reasons that *AmbrosiaL stated. I even DM'd them on instagram, and got a fairly snotty reply. If I didn't love the bag so darned much, I might have returned it. I would however like to state, that I had lovely shopping experience when I bought it. The SA was very helpful and also showed me how to use the leather gel, so I'm not nervous of doing that now. *


We love bags because I believe it should be a personal thing. It can even be a bag that no one likes, as long as we do , right? I cannot buy a bag that I don’t like , no matter how popular it is


----------



## Purse Chakra

I have far more by way of Coach and LV, but I guess I am officially a new Mulberry fan. I bought a Bayswater Tote in Scotchgrain during lockdown last year that I had planned to use for travel -- and, after being vaccinated, finally got a chance to use this month on my first flights since 2019. I also have a men's messenger bag (another one I plan to use for travel) and a couple of Amberley bracelets.

My state does not have a Mulberry store, but last week while visiting family in an area with a lovely Mulberry store, I did check it out and picked up one of the Portobello bags that are on sale. Love the feel of the leather, and while I know the fashion industry as a whole has a long way to go, I do appreciate the attempts at better sourced/better made sustainability-mind bags.


----------



## saubeodeotui

LeilaCreates said:


> I’m still purchasing Mulberry. I never owned a Mulberry bag before the price increases I am hearing about on TPF, so for me the current pricing is what I’m used to.
> 
> Over the last year I focused on adding a few more Chanel, Dior, and LV bags to my collection, but in the last month have purchased three new Mulberry bags (gray small Darley croc print shoulder bag is out for delivery today!).
> 
> That brings my Mulberry collection to 4 mini zipped Bayswaters, 1 small quilted Bayswater, 1 small quilted Darley (the one that reminds me of a Chanel square mini), and now the small Darley shoulder bag—guess it’s obvious I prefer smaller bags.
> 
> Mulberry bags feel more relaxed and practical to me than my Chanel Flaps and Lady Diors, so I tend to use my them as my everyday bags, though have not been using ANY of my bags during the pandemic.
> 
> As for moving up the ladder to Hermès, I buy their scarves and SLG’s but doubt I’ll ever buy a bag from them. I don’t work outside the home. My non-pandemic days are filled with volunteer work, lunches & outings with friends, theater, concerts, travel, etc... so I don’t need what I consider a ‘business bag’ like a Birkin. While I appreciate the history and quality of the brand, the effort you have to put into buying one is off-putting in my opinion. I don’t want to have to work that hard to make a purchase. I suppose the pre-loved market would be easier.


How do you like the small quilted Darley? I bought it thinking there's some resemblance between the design and Chanel too but not to a "duping Chanel" degree and I love that it's still very Mulberry. I'm afraid the smooth leather would scratch easily though.


----------



## asmurrell07

I’m a mulberry girl but due to furlough am waiting to visit cheshire oaks outlet later this year for a bargain. Anyone been to a mulberry outlet recently?


----------



## MissDee

Hi I’m here, 

I still use many of my original mulberry bags, small poppy (bronze metallic) Bayswater satchel (upgraded it with a crossbody strap) Bayswater clutch and a lily. 

I have a large poppy that I’m considering sending off to be restored. 

I didn’t purchase another brand after my lily in 2017. 

But a few weeks ago I purchased a Saint Laurent Toy LouLou - one of the few heritage brands that still seem reasonably priced in this crazy bag world. 

I feel out of love with many of the newer mulberry styles but a mini zipped Bayswater is still on my radar…….

MissDee


----------



## elvisfan4life

Purse Chakra said:


> I have far more by way of Coach and LV, but I guess I am officially a new Mulberry fan. I bought a Bayswater Tote in Scotchgrain during lockdown last year that I had planned to use for travel -- and, after being vaccinated, finally got a chance to use this month on my first flights since 2019. I also have a men's messenger bag (another one I plan to use for travel) and a couple of Amberley bracelets.
> 
> My state does not have a Mulberry store, but last week while visiting family in an area with a lovely Mulberry store, I did check it out and picked up one of the Portobello bags that are on sale. Love the feel of the leather, and while I know the fashion industry as a whole has a long way to go, I do appreciate the attempts at better sourced/better made sustainability-mind bags.
> 
> View attachment 5097324
> View attachment 5097325


Love the tote


----------



## elvisfan4life

MissDee said:


> Hi I’m here,
> 
> I still use many of my original mulberry bags, small poppy (bronze metallic) Bayswater satchel (upgraded it with a crossbody strap) Bayswater clutch and a lily.
> 
> I have a large poppy that I’m considering sending off to be restored.
> 
> I didn’t purchase another brand after my lily in 2017.
> 
> But a few weeks ago I purchased a Saint Laurent Toy LouLou - one of the few heritage brands that still seem reasonably priced in this crazy bag world.
> 
> I feel out of love with many of the newer mulberry styles but a mini zipped Bayswater is still on my radar…….
> 
> MissDee


I love my poppy in chocolate


----------



## myfavebag

On to my third mulberry and i am going backwards in time. I think it will be a very functional daily bag for work and play. I don’t worry about what‘s the IT or IN  bag. I’d buy because I love the quality and the function of the bags. I need to use a bag I purchase so much that would justify the purchase. It‘s the mulberry new bayswater design which came out in 2016. It is more structured than the heritage design. Color is Rosewater. Will post photos when I get it in the mail. It looks like a very “indestructible“ bag. They have a lot of the older designs in Woodbury Premium Outlet in NY. Loving that store and the SAs.
Here it is


----------



## Snikk

Hi there, lovely purse people.

Except for one Bayswater about ten years ago (which I rarely used because I was maybe too young and I don't think my style and confidence was quite ready for it), I'm all new to Mulberry these last weeks. I inherited some money, so I went on a shopping spree and bought the three Mulberry's I really wanted: A medium Lily (glossy goat), a regular Lily (with gold hardware) and a large, black Iris. I've been eyeing the Lilys for years now. And the Iris just looked like the most practical bag I've ever seen. It's basically a Tardis!

But:

I don't really pay much attention to fashion trends etc, but when I startet looking for other lovers of Mulberry and Lily's in particular (I love reading articles and watching youtube reviews of stuff I own myself), I ended up with a feeling that my beautiful Lily's were quite out of fashion and that I just spent a lot of money on something really outdated. I googled news articles about the Lily and most of the stories I found were 7-10 years old, at least.

This made me a little confused about the whole Lily thing, and Mulberry in general as well. Are they really a little bit out of style? I think my own answer to this, based on my recent attempts to find other Lily lovers, and my own taste in bags, would have to be they're really not the most trendy stuff out there anymore, but maybe the Lily really isn't for those people anyway?

I'm soon turning 40, and have finally the guts to wear what I want with confidence, and my style seems to be classic and minimal, with few colours and fine quality garments. And to be honest, I really can't se how a classic looking Lily would NOT fit that style. So for my own part I'm very happy with my purchases, I'm just a tiny bit confused when it comes to where the Lily's and Mulberry's are on the "fashion ladder" these days.

Any thoughts on this?

I apologise for any spelling mistakes, English is not my first language. And btw I am *thrilled* to finally have found a place to discuss bags and purses, especially Mulberrys


----------



## PussInPearls

Hello Snikk! First of all, congrats with your new bags! May I ask which colours you bought? Well, Mulberry and fashion trends.. I can of course only speak for myself, but I have never thought about Mulberry as the most trendy brand, more like a classic one, often finding fans among all ages, as it used to be a relatively moderate priced one with excellent quality and with a somewhat discreet wow factor, most recognized by those ‘in the know’. 

But then prices rose dramatically,  a new supertrendy designer came along and Mulberry lost its soul, IMHO. But then times again changed, a new head designer was hired, and we see a lot of the classics again, both regards to design and leather quality. I LOVE the pretty Lily and am the happy owner of two, which I use all the time. I think the bags you have purchased will go with everything, they look great with both classic and more trendy outfits. I would love to see a photo of them! Wishing you the very best and enjoy your beautiful bags.


----------



## Emma1420

I bought a mini Alexa recently, but in general I struggle with Mulberry because they want to charge made in Europe luxury prices but want to produce bags in China.  If I want good quality made in China bags I have many contemporary brands to choose from for a third of the price.  For the most part i can’t justify their prices.  

And, personally, I think that they are a bit direction less.  And, they have not offered any bags that seem to be the new “it” bag or even close to it.  So their designs are stale, their prices are high, and their production practices are subpar.


----------



## Taimi

Many (most?) Mulberry bags are still made in England. Mini Alexas are not though. I think Mulberry bags are classics and very well made, so I think you made a great decision with your Lily purchases.


----------



## Emma1420

i believe only about half of Mulberry’s bags are made in the UK now, and I have read online it may be as little as 30% of what they sell.

I don’t think any of the core Alexa’s are made in England (the new collab with Alexa Chung is made in the UK).  They were earlier this year when I was looking at them, but at least now the US website has dropped the following statement:

“This product was made by Mulberry craftspeople in our carbon neutral factories in Somerset, UK.”

The same statement has been removed from the following lines: Bayswater, Iris, and Alexa. It’s also not included for the following lines: Brynn, Lily tote, new season Lily, mini Roxanne, Antony, Darley satchel, plus basically any seasonal line.  It appears that the sustainable icon versions of the Lily, Darley, Millie, Portobello, Amberley, plus special editions/collabs are still made in the UK.  So I think it’s likely that most of their bags are now made someone other than the UK.  Heck, not all of their bags have leather sourced from sustainable tannerys in Europe.  Some of them don’t even get that statement.


----------



## 24shaz

PussInPearls said:


> Hello Snikk! First of all, congrats with your new bags! May I ask which colours you bought? Well, Mulberry and fashion trends.. I can of course only speak for myself, but I have never thought about Mulberry as the most trendy brand, more like a classic one, often finding fans among all ages, as it used to be a relatively moderate priced one with excellent quality and with a somewhat discreet wow factor, most recognized by those ‘in the know’.
> 
> But then prices rose dramatically,  a new supertrendy designer came along and Mulberry lost its soul, IMHO. But then times again changed, a new head designer was hired, and we see a lot of the classics again, both regards to design and leather quality. I LOVE the pretty Lily and am the happy owner of two, which I use all the time. I think the bags you have purchased will go with everything, they look great with both classic and more trendy outfits. I would love to see a photo of them! Wishing you the very best and enjoy your beautiful bags.



Lilys are the one style that always gets me compliments when I carry, don’t think they’re as fashionable as they were 10 years ago, but they're still very sought after.


----------



## Snikk

PussInPearls said:


> Hello Snikk! First of all, congrats with your new bags! May I ask which colours you bought? Well, Mulberry and fashion trends.. I can of course only speak for myself, but I have never thought about Mulberry as the most trendy brand, more like a classic one, often finding fans among all ages, as it used to be a relatively moderate priced one with excellent quality and with a somewhat discreet wow factor, most recognized by those ‘in the know’.
> 
> But then prices rose dramatically,  a new supertrendy designer came along and Mulberry lost its soul, IMHO. But then times again changed, a new head designer was hired, and we see a lot of the classics again, both regards to design and leather quality. I LOVE the pretty Lily and am the happy owner of two, which I use all the time. I think the bags you have purchased will go with everything, they look great with both classic and more trendy outfits. I would love to see a photo of them! Wishing you the very best and enjoy your beautiful bags.



Thank you! I bought both the Lily's in black, the medium one with silver hardware and the regular one with gold hardware. The medium is the one I have used so far, as it fits my everyday needs the best. I always knew the regular one would fit better as an evening bag, so I'm quite happy with my choices. 

My Iris is also black, with gold hardware. I would have chosen silver hardware if it was available, but since it's not a lot of hardware on it, I figured I'll get used to it.

I'll post pics of them when I get home!

Walking around with my Lily has generated surprisingly few reactions in my social circles, which I find quite amusing (and relieving, to be honest. I never bought the bag to "show off" anyway). There's literally NO reactions what so ever. No one cares about a new Mulberry  This enhances my impression that Mulberry is really not very trendy these days. But like you mention - they are classics. I work with a lot of younger people, and I suspect they'd be much more interested if I brought a LV bag or something. 

I will battle my fear of being seen as "old fashioned" and keep using my beloved Lilys. And i AM soon turning 40, so I'd better get used to being a real grown up in general, i guess


----------



## Snikk

24shaz said:


> Lilys are the one style that always gets me compliments when I carry, don’t think they’re as fashionable as they were 10 years ago, but they're still very sought after.



Yes, I guess Mulberry would stop making them if there no longer was any money in it


----------



## 24shaz

Snikk said:


> Thank you! I bought both the Lily's in black, the medium one with silver hardware and the regular one with gold hardware. The medium is the one I have used so far, as it fits my everyday needs the best. I always knew the regular one would fit better as an evening bag, so I'm quite happy with my choices.
> 
> My Iris is also black, with gold hardware. I would have chosen silver hardware if it was available, but since it's not a lot of hardware on it, I figured I'll get used to it.
> 
> I'll post pics of them when I get home!
> 
> Walking around with my Lily has generated surprisingly few reactions in my social circles, which I find quite amusing (and relieving, to be honest. I never bought the bag to "show off" anyway). There's literally NO reactions what so ever. No one cares about a new Mulberry  This enhances my impression that Mulberry is really not very trendy these days. But like you mention - they are classics. I work with a lot of younger people, and I suspect they'd be much more interested if I brought a LV bag or something.
> 
> I will battle my fear of being seen as "old fashioned" and keep using my beloved Lilys. And i AM soon turning 40, so I'd better get used to being a real grown up in general, i guess


I’m very much medium lily for everyday too, can *just* fit my items into regular lily, but then find myself juggling the bag to get things out. It’s a fantastic evening bag though and I’ve been using my patent one for about 8 years now, it’s held up really well.


----------



## behindtheseams

I'm a new fan of Mulberry (there are dozens of us!), and recently purchased a top handle Lily. The brand wasn't much on my radar until the release of the Seaton and the Leighton. Since then, I've been loving the brand and glad to be part of the Mulberry club. I still regret not getting a Leighton when I had the chance as it seems like the brand no longer makes that bag.


----------



## Liliuminella

I only have one Mulberry bag so far but I am looking for another one  I do like them a lot, maybe also because I like Mulberry trees? I don't know. I am weird like that


----------



## Snikk

24shaz said:


> I’m very much medium lily for everyday too, can *just* fit my items into regular lily, but then find myself juggling the bag to get things out. It’s a fantastic evening bag though and I’ve been using my patent one for about 8 years now, it’s held up really well.



I'm glad to hear that! Then I guess my Lily's will hold up well for quite some years to come, unless something happens to them.

One thing I've been noticing though, is that the chain really digs into my shoulder when the medium Lily is full and I wear it cross body. It's ok if I wear a jacket or a sweather, but with thinner garments I can barely keep it on me because it hurts my shoulder. Which is too bad, because I think the bag looks a lot better when it's full than when its empty. So far I've ended up mostly wearing the bag as a shoulder bag with both chains, which also works really well. 

Would love to se a pic og your Lily and also what's in your bag if you'd like to share I'm starting to wander if I'm only keeping really heavy stuff in mine..


----------



## Snikk

behindtheseams said:


> I'm a new fan of Mulberry (there are dozens of us!), and recently purchased a top handle Lily. The brand wasn't much on my radar until the release of the Seaton and the Leighton. Since then, I've been loving the brand and glad to be part of the Mulberry club. I still regret not getting a Leighton when I had the chance as it seems like the brand no longer makes that bag.



Congrats on your new Lily! Nice to see others buying new Lily's these days


----------



## myfavebag

Snikk said:


> Hi there, lovely purse people.
> 
> Except for one Bayswater about ten years ago (which I rarely used because I was maybe too young and I don't think my style and confidence was quite ready for it), I'm all new to Mulberry these last weeks. I inherited some money, so I went on a shopping spree and bought the three Mulberry's I really wanted: A medium Lily (glossy goat), a regular Lily (with gold hardware) and a large, black Iris. I've been eyeing the Lilys for years now. And the Iris just looked like the most practical bag I've ever seen. It's basically a Tardis!
> 
> But:
> 
> I don't really pay much attention to fashion trends etc, but when I startet looking for other lovers of Mulberry and Lily's in particular (I love reading articles and watching youtube reviews of stuff I own myself), I ended up with a feeling that my beautiful Lily's were quite out of fashion and that I just spent a lot of money on something really outdated. I googled news articles about the Lily and most of the stories I found were 7-10 years old, at least.
> 
> This made me a little confused about the whole Lily thing, and Mulberry in general as well. Are they really a little bit out of style? I think my own answer to this, based on my recent attempts to find other Lily lovers, and my own taste in bags, would have to be they're really not the most trendy stuff out there anymore, but maybe the Lily really isn't for those people anyway?
> 
> I'm soon turning 40, and have finally the guts to wear what I want with confidence, and my style seems to be classic and minimal, with few colours and fine quality garments. And to be honest, I really can't se how a classic looking Lily would NOT fit that style. So for my own part I'm very happy with my purchases, I'm just a tiny bit confused when it comes to where the Lily's and Mulberry's are on the "fashion ladder" these days.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I apologise for any spelling mistakes, English is not my first language. And btw I am *thrilled* to finally have found a place to discuss bags and purses, especially Mulberrys


Post photos please, would love to see the collection. You got me looking into Lily’s .  Just to say , go for what brings you joy , whether it’s trendy or not. I live by that. i do enjoy cleaning and moisturizing my bags, like they are my babies. The happiness is within.
I‘ve switched my twilly to give it a more subtle look. I use twillies to protect the handles from sweat and lotion in hands. Here she is with the new twillies  and the another way to carry it , by tucking in the flap to make it an open tote.


----------



## morejunkny

behindtheseams said:


> I'm a new fan of Mulberry (there are dozens of us!), and recently purchased a top handle Lily. The brand wasn't much on my radar until the release of the Seaton and the Leighton. Since then, I've been loving the brand and glad to be part of the Mulberry club. I still regret not getting a Leighton when I had the chance as it seems like the brand no longer makes that bag.



Did you try asking the outlet if they have a Leighton? It wasn’t on my radar (I was after a Lily) when I stumbled upon one at a great discount (less than $400) before the holidays last year.


----------



## behindtheseams

morejunkny said:


> Did you try asking the outlet if they have a Leighton? It wasn’t on my radar (I was after a Lily) when I stumbled upon one at a great discount (less than $400) before the holidays last year.


Unfortunately, the one outlet in the US didn't have any Leightons in stock, but they did have a couple of Seatons as of a couple of months ago. Apparently, there are still plenty of Leightons available in the UK Mulberry outlets.


----------



## morejunkny

behindtheseams said:


> Unfortunately, the one outlet in the US didn't have any Leightons in stock, but they did have a couple of Seatons as of a couple of months ago. Apparently, there are still plenty of Leightons available in the UK Mulberry outlets.



Sorry to hear that. I think I got one of the last ones in the Cabazon outlet before they closed up shop. I ended up using it for months before I switched into my new grey Lily. I will switch back in the Fall, mine is an orangey color.

Cabazon always seemed to have more to choose from than the Harriman location. If you are open to preowned I think I saw one on Fashionphile recently, and sometimes there are some in the Mulberry exchange part of Vestaire.


----------



## fsadeli

Looking at the bayswater, have anyone bought the recent bayswater and can tell me the difference between the old ones beside the leather?


----------



## behindtheseams

morejunkny said:


> Sorry to hear that. I think I got one of the last ones in the Cabazon outlet before they closed up shop. I ended up using it for months before I switched into my new grey Lily. I will switch back in the Fall, mine is an orangey color.
> 
> Cabazon always seemed to have more to choose from than the Harriman location. If you are open to preowned I think I saw one on Fashionphile recently, and sometimes there are some in the Mulberry exchange part of Vestaire.



Thanks! It's probably for the best as I have too many bags as it stands. Which Leighton did you get? Would you mind sharing a photo?


----------



## morejunkny

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! It's probably for the best as I have too many bags as it stands. Which Leighton did you get? Would you mind sharing a photo?



I have too many bags too…Mulberry Exchange has helped a lot by making it easy for me to move on my unused Mulberry bags!

Here is the pic the outlet sent me when I was shopping. I see from the email they sent me that I paid $339 plus tax In December. So happy with the deal!


----------



## 24shaz

Snikk said:


> I'm glad to hear that! Then I guess my Lily's will hold up well for quite some years to come, unless something happens to them.
> 
> One thing I've been noticing though, is that the chain really digs into my shoulder when the medium Lily is full and I wear it cross body. It's ok if I wear a jacket or a sweather, but with thinner garments I can barely keep it on me because it hurts my shoulder. Which is too bad, because I think the bag looks a lot better when it's full than when its empty. So far I've ended up mostly wearing the bag as a shoulder bag with both chains, which also works really well.
> 
> Would love to se a pic og your Lily and also what's in your bag if you'd like to share I'm starting to wander if I'm only keeping really heavy stuff in mine..


My medium lilies in oxblood, black/nickel and poppy

My what’s in my bag is quite dull & I apologise in advance; wallet, glasses, tissues, reusable carrier bag thingy, hand sanitiser, mask and keys. I’m a light traveller, but like to have space to rummage in my bags.


----------



## 24shaz

morejunkny said:


> I have too many bags too…Mulberry Exchange has helped a lot by making it easy for me to move on my unused Mulberry bags!
> 
> Here is the pic the outlet sent me when I was shopping. I see from the email they sent me that I paid $339 plus tax In December. So happy with the deal!
> 
> View attachment 5143424


That’s a lovely bag and a great price!


----------



## myfavebag

fsadeli said:


> Looking at the bayswater, have anyone bought the recent bayswater and can tell me the difference between the old ones beside the leather?


I’ve looked into it, but from what I’ve gathered, there is the classic heritage bayswater. It has a less structured design. Then around 2016 , they redesigned it and called it the “new“ bayswater , structured, lighter, with the wing. It looks like they have phased out the “new” design. Online, they just have the heritage one. The bag I bought is probably the newer of the “new“ redesign. let me find a video or article for you .


----------



## myfavebag

myfavebag said:


> I’ve looked into it, but from what I’ve gathered, there is the classic heritage bayswater. It has a less structured design. Then around 2016 , they redesigned it and called it the “new“ bayswater , structured, lighter, with the wing. It looks like they have phased out the “new” design. Online, they just have the heritage one. The bag I bought is probably the newer of the “new“ redesign. let me find a video or article for you .


----------



## fsadeli

myfavebag said:


>



thanks! But the new ones on the website now doesn't seem to have the wing? are yours still heavy?


----------



## fsadeli

fsadeli said:


> thanks! But the new ones on the website now doesn't seem to have the wing? are yours still heavy?


Sorry I reread and just got your point, so the one on the website is probably the heritage? Means the design, weight are still the same? Are the heritage leather similar to Darwin leather?


----------



## Clearblueskies

fsadeli said:


> Are the heritage leather similar to Darwin leather?


No.  Darwin was/is a far more substantial, thicker and more beautiful leather.  The term “heritage“ is being used as a marketing tool for Mulberry, on their new veg tanned leathers.


----------



## fsadeli

Clearblueskies said:


> No.  Darwin was/is a far more substantial, thicker and more beautiful leather.  The term “heritage“ is being used as a marketing tool for Mulberry, on their new veg tanned leathers.


got it!


----------



## myfavebag

fsadeli said:


> thanks! But the new ones on the website now doesn't seem to have the wing? are yours still heavy?


The winged one i found in outlet . Looks like they made some for outlet . For the rose water color, inside is cream . The ones I see on old posts whne they first came out, is a dark maroon one, which makes me suspect they are making new version of that bag with a lighter color inside.  for some reason, the bag seems to hold the weight of items well that it actually feels light . I never appreciated heavy bags. I have the small one and it is not heavy .


----------



## Gringach

Mulberry is the brand which made fall in love with handbags (always liked bags but had never spent so much on them before).
However jewelry has always been my thing and I am back to this now..
I sold many bags but I will keep most of my Mulbs and a part from buying a mini Alexa from the new collection, I am not planning another bag purchase before a looooong time.. Or maybe just another Bal 
So I can say I am still into Mulberry when it comes to bags and specifically the Alexa


----------



## myfavebag

I found this video .. interesting information about mulberry.


----------



## hoopsie

i said i'd never buy a bold or graphic print but this happened in the UK lock down Winter 2021!!!!!  There was a pop up outlet store online and I couldn't resist being able buy a lily for £400.  Its from the a/w 2019 collection (not a made for outlet line) and is perfect for me in the cooler months in UK.  

The graphic print nylon is quite bold but I wear a lot of navy and black knitwear in the winter.  Have been trying to style this with summer outfits but it just hasn't worked with light blues and pinks that i wear on repeat in the warmer months - firmly a autumn winter item.

Have to say i'm delighted to finally own a Lily for casual and weekend wear - wish I could afford a more neutral classic tone one but they've gone up to £795 to start with and £895 for NVT leather which is the type I want.

I still see Mulberry fairly often in my town, young women with Darley chain clutch or satchels, women in late 30s -40s with Bayswaters or Amberley etc.  More LV though as I think its more "designer-y" and well known as highly desirable.  I think Mulberry is less high fashion and more classic, understated purchase.

It was my birthday so i bought things in early spring :  the nylon Lily, a preworn LV pochette accessoires in Mono from 2008 in great condition and an Epi leather pochette accessoires from 2014.   The LV items have seen most wear so far.

Have the new Lily owners enjoyed their bags>>>>?


----------



## hoopsie

my Lily was made in England which made me happy.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bagcrazy123 said:


> Hi, I see there are still a few members from the 'old gang' here! We were really 'bag-crazy' in those days!
> I still love, use, buy and sell my Mulberry bags, but also some other brands. I am just not that active on social media anymore. I take a look now and then, like at this moment. So 'hi' from me, hope you are all well !


Hi there fab to see you keep safe xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Hi everyone. I was extremely active on this thread probably between 2013 and 2016. For me it was easier to post when there was an app. Life has got in the way and I’m a bit busier now. I still love my mulberry bags and my last purchase was December 2019 where I finally got my beautiful red Bayswater to complete my collection. My collection is quite huge as I have Bayswaters in double digits with a good selection of lily/medium lily bags and darias. I’ve been on maternity leave and wfh since the pandemic so I haven’t had cause to use them much. I do have one LV neverfull, a Chanel jumbo and some Michael Kors totes and once I’m back working in the office I will be using my favourite mulberry bags again. At the moment with my little boy I’m using wipeable bags like longchamp or radley cross body as I won’t be upset if things get spilled on them. I can’t see myself buying any more bags and especially not at these insane prices. However I’m pretty pleased with my collection as is.


----------



## myfavebag

My small bayswater satchel in oxblood and loving it


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> Hi everyone. I was extremely active on this thread probably between 2013 and 2016. For me it was easier to post when there was an app. Life has got in the way and I’m a bit busier now. I still love my mulberry bags and my last purchase was December 2019 where I finally got my beautiful red Bayswater to complete my collection. My collection is quite huge as I have Bayswaters in double digits with a good selection of lily/medium lily bags and darias. I’ve been on maternity leave and wfh since the pandemic so I haven’t had cause to use them much. I do have one LV neverfull, a Chanel jumbo and some Michael Kors totes and once I’m back working in the office I will be using my favourite mulberry bags again. At the moment with my little boy I’m using wipeable bags like longchamp or radley cross body as I won’t be upset if things get spilled on them. I can’t see myself buying any more bags and especially not at these insane prices. However I’m pretty pleased with my collection as is.


Lovely to see you and congratulations xx


----------



## EleanorOfAquitaine

I'm in my late 20s and am finally at the place where I can afford a more expensive handbag, and am strongly considering the Lily in either black or oxblood as my first big bag purchase. I love classic looking designs with good leather and the aesthetic of Mulberry really appeals to me. I don't see anyone wearing Mulberry where I live (not in the UK). My city actually used to have a Mulberry boutique in our main shopping street nearby Chanel, LV, Hermes...I googled it yesterday because I thought I might want to go in to see the bags in person, and I found out it's been permanently closed!! It had only opened in 2013 and I have no idea how long it's been closed for....that's a sign of how popular they are, I guess. I also looked up Mulberry bag reviews on youtube and haven't seen many recent ones, so that's another sign they aren't as popular as they were a few years ago.

I feel like I used to see the Alexa and Bayswater bags all the time a several years ago. Well, I don't mind the idea that no one around me will have the same bag or even know what the brand is. I buy for my personal tastes and I don't really care of others like it or see it as high-end. I feel like the Mulberry aesthetic is laid-back, classic, unpretentious but still appreciates quality. I'll check back in here if I pull the trigger on a Lily!


----------



## Amandines

EleanorOfAquitaine said:


> I'm in my late 20s and am finally at the place where I can afford a more expensive handbag, and am strongly considering the Lily in either black or oxblood as my first big bag purchase. I love classic looking designs with good leather and the aesthetic of Mulberry really appeals to me. I don't see anyone wearing Mulberry where I live (not in the UK). My city actually used to have a Mulberry boutique in our main shopping street nearby Chanel, LV, Hermes...I googled it yesterday because I thought I might want to go in to see the bags in person, and I found out it's been permanently closed!! It had only opened in 2013 and I have no idea how long it's been closed for....that's a sign of how popular they are, I guess. I also looked up Mulberry bag reviews on youtube and haven't seen many recent ones, so that's another sign they aren't as popular as they were a few years ago.
> 
> I feel like I used to see the Alexa and Bayswater bags all the time a several years ago. Well, I don't mind the idea that no one around me will have the same bag or even know what the brand is. I buy for my personal tastes and I don't really care of others like it or see it as high-end. I feel like the Mulberry aesthetic is laid-back, classic, unpretentious but still appreciates quality. I'll check back in here if I pull the trigger on a Lily!


I have the most beautiful oxblood croc Lily, I can almost promise you wouldn´t regret getting it...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gringach said:


> Mulberry is the brand which made fall in love with handbags (always liked bags but had never spent so much on them before).
> However jewelry has always been my thing and I am back to this now..
> I sold many bags but I will keep most of my Mulbs and a part from buying a mini Alexa from the new collection, I am not planning another bag purchase before a looooong time.. Or maybe just another Bal
> So I can say I am still into Mulberry when it comes to bags and specifically the Alexa



Which alexas do you have? I am selling off all my first generation ones unused!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

EleanorOfAquitaine said:


> I'm in my late 20s and am finally at the place where I can afford a more expensive handbag, and am strongly considering the Lily in either black or oxblood as my first big bag purchase. I love classic looking designs with good leather and the aesthetic of Mulberry really appeals to me. I don't see anyone wearing Mulberry where I live (not in the UK). My city actually used to have a Mulberry boutique in our main shopping street nearby Chanel, LV, Hermes...I googled it yesterday because I thought I might want to go in to see the bags in person, and I found out it's been permanently closed!! It had only opened in 2013 and I have no idea how long it's been closed for....that's a sign of how popular they are, I guess. I also looked up Mulberry bag reviews on youtube and haven't seen many recent ones, so that's another sign they aren't as popular as they were a few years ago.
> 
> I feel like I used to see the Alexa and Bayswater bags all the time a several years ago. Well, I don't mind the idea that no one around me will have the same bag or even know what the brand is. I buy for my personal tastes and I don't really care of others like it or see it as high-end. I feel like the Mulberry aesthetic is laid-back, classic, unpretentious but still appreciates quality. I'll check back in here if I pull the trigger on a Lily!



I just love your user name !!! Lily is a classic I prefer the larger medium size as the regular was too small for me as an everyday bag more of an evening bag for me


----------



## jcantu

I’m not sure I ever posted about the single Mulberry item I ended buying during COVID. However, I’d always admired the brand from afar, yet seeing that I’m in Ann Arbor, MI, there’s zero chance we’ll see a store anywhere around here. I decided to buy a wallet from the Manhattan boutique through the phone because the sale price was very good. I think I paid 40%. I was a little surprised to see that it is made in Vietnam and some of the leather doesn’t feel top-notch. I expected it to last 6 months. I even bought a Céline continental as a back up for when this one wore out.

Imagine my surprise when I was looking at it in detail yesterday and this wallet looks brand new aside from a few scratches. I apologize for not knowing Mulberry’s terminology but the leather is very similar to saffiano and one flap on it is smooth leather.

Now, I really am going to debate a preloved Bayswater.


----------



## youngster

I've had really good luck with Mulberry's SLG's.  I have several and they have held up beautifully and look great even after much use.  I recently edited all my SLG's and kept almost all of the Mulberry ones.  For the price point, I think they are a good value and should get more love from people in general.


----------



## AM_A

I like the Bayswater designs they have, i still have mine but after that, the new designs doesn't seem to attract me anymore.


----------



## love_potion_9

Mulberry is doing *such* nice bags since the Iris…I think if any other brand released these designs they would become hits. I also find the prizes reasonable, since Celine etc cost three times more now- let’s not even talk about hermes, and to be fair, Mulberry quality is right up there with the best.

So I don’t understand why it isn’t more popular, I echo what others have said about the confused direction/confused campaigns but also they don’t seem to be doing any marketing?

For example- Mulberry doesn’t do campaigns with celebrities or send them bags do they? Most brands do this to get attention. Even chanel sends bags to actors when they do an event. I never see Mulberry or any of their directors/designers featured in magazine articles or anywhere. It’s bizarre. I forget they exist

Personally I haven’t bought a bag since the red shiny leather collection which I loved(circa 2013..?). I did buy an agenda. I am buying Hermes yes, but I find the Mulberrys so much easier to carry and practical. I’m using old ysl totes, some no-brand-names, some Dior


----------



## PeanutB

love_potion_9 said:


> Mulberry is doing *such* nice bags since the Iris…I think if any other brand released these designs they would become hits. I also find the prizes reasonable, since Celine etc cost three times more now- let’s not even talk about hermes, and to be fair, Mulberry quality is right up there with the best.
> 
> So I don’t understand why it isn’t more popular, I echo what others have said about the confused direction/confused campaigns but also they don’t seem to be doing any marketing?
> 
> For example- Mulberry doesn’t do campaigns with celebrities or send them bags do they? Most brands do this to get attention. Even chanel sends bags to actors when they do an event. I never see Mulberry or any of their directors/designers featured in magazine articles or anywhere. It’s bizarre. I forget they exist


I think M is quite good at product placement with Korean/Japanese influencers at the moment. And they do collabs - like the recent Alexa Chung one - and work with up and coming designers as well. TBH I think their range is incredibly diverse and could probably do with refinement and targeting. It's like a restaurant menu with 5 cuisines on it. It may be made well, but specialising a little would make the brand clearer.


----------



## janetaz

Fairly new to Mulberry but better late than never. I bought my Bayswater about 2 years ago and today this beauty arrived from Nordstrom. Looking forward to my Lily becoming a much loved go to. So happy it is a made in England


----------



## 24shaz

PeanutB said:


> I think M is quite good at product placement with Korean/Japanese influencers at the moment. And they do collabs - like the recent Alexa Chung one - and work with up and coming designers as well. TBH I think their range is incredibly diverse and could probably do with refinement and targeting. It's like a restaurant menu with 5 cuisines on it. It may be made well, but specialising a little would make the brand clearer.


I’ve noticed mulberry appearing on Christmas What To Buy lists, think M are placing it as an aspirational/luxury gift in the UK









						21 luxury gifts to put right to the top of your Christmas wish list
					

What dreams are made of.




					www.stylist.co.uk


----------



## cait6483

I just bought a preloved Mulberry small
Darley in black. Although I love the overall look of this bag and just how chic it looks, I’m struggling with the chain strap constantly falling off of my shoulder.  Anyone else with chain handle bags have this issue? Are there any “hacks” available for this?  Maybe I just need to accept it as one of the few cons of the bag.


----------



## acrid82

I recently bought my very first Mulberry, as posted here.  I guess with recent price increases at both Chanel, YSL etc more and more will look at Mulberry as an alternative. From what I understand the big ones are also having some really sever quality issues.


----------



## janetaz

I post on the Lily club but I guess I should also post here. I just purchased a like new Lily from Fashionphile. The price was great and the bag looks new with plastic still on the metals. I really am sold on Mulberry. I can’t fathom spending the money on many of the other lux brands any longer. I love my LV and Mulberry will be a new staple in my collection. Here is a picture of the bag I just ordered. 625. You really can’t beat that for a quality bag produced in the UK.


----------



## Taimi

janetaz said:


> I post on the Lily club but I guess I should also post here. I just purchased a like new Lily from Fashionphile. The price was great and the bag looks new with plastic still on the metals. I really am sold on Mulberry. I can’t fathom spending the money on many of the other lux brands any longer. I love my LV and Mulberry will be a new staple in my collection. Here is a picture of the bag I just ordered. 625. You really can’t beat that for a quality bag produced in the UK.


I love this colour, the dark blush, I also have a Bayswater in it. Congrats!


----------



## 24shaz

janetaz said:


> I post on the Lily club but I guess I should also post here. I just purchased a like new Lily from Fashionphile. The price was great and the bag looks new with plastic still on the metals. I really am sold on Mulberry. I can’t fathom spending the money on many of the other lux brands any longer. I love my LV and Mulberry will be a new staple in my collection. Here is a picture of the bag I just ordered. 625. You really can’t beat that for a quality bag produced in the UK.


what a beautiful colour! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## hoopsie

i am loving Mulberry this AW.  I love the pinks, lilacs and pastel neons (not the official name) .  I have seen the brand in christmas lists on some youtube channels etc but these don't look like sponsored ads, more like the youtubers noting they are cute and fairly affordable for luxe.  

if these pop up in the sale, i could be very tempted





						Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
					

Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.




					www.mulberry.com
				








						Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
					

Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.




					www.mulberry.com
				








						Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
					

Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.




					www.mulberry.com


----------



## janetaz

My Lily from Fashionphile arrived today. It is absolutely brand new. Plastic still on hardware. Beautiful leather smell. Such a beauty and will go with everything. I think my pics have reflections on the hardware. The hardware actually looks unblemished.


----------



## myfavebag

Did not think zipped bayswater would be such functional beauties


----------



## hoopsie

janetaz said:


> My Lily from Fashionphile arrived today. It is absolutely brand new. Plastic still on hardware. Beautiful leather smell. Such a beauty and will go with everything. I think my pics have reflections on the hardware. The hardware actually looks unblemished.


 beautiful neutral pink - very nice.  I think nude/neutral pinks are very versatile and a colour I regret not getting.  I had my eye on the rosewater neutral pink in 2019 for my Lily.


----------



## hoopsie

myfavebag said:


> Did not think zipped bayswater would be such functional beauties


  So prettyxx


----------



## missframton

I like old school mulberry - the darwin leather and no fuss approach. Mulberry has changed, so I appreciate my oldies, and search on the preloved sites. Mulberry of today has  absolutely no appeal to me, but I aknowledge that tastes differ.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve been off TPF for most of the year for personal reasons but I’m back and have just seen this thread. I love Mulberry. They were the bags that got me into loving good handbags.

I have 11 Mulberry bags bought since 2015, all new from Mulberry some in sales or outlet: a grey Bayswater, a black SBS, a steel blue quilted mini cara which people often admire, two Lily’s (oak nvt and black), two Alexa’s (chestnut and black icon), a purple mini amberley, a black seaton, an oxblood Tessie hobo and a sea blue Bayswater tote.

I tend to think of my Mulberry bags as my beautiful classics with amazing leather and my contemporary bags as being the ones I have for pops of colour more unusual styles etc. Lily and Alexa are my favourite styles but I love them all.


----------



## gina1023

I’ve been gifted one and bought 2 Alexas in the last few weeks.  Mulberry Green, Crimson, and a nwt shrunken calf Indigo with nickel hardware find from the original releases.


----------



## Katinahat

gina1023 said:


> I’ve been gifted one and bought 2 Alexas in the last few weeks.  Mulberry Green, Crimson, and a nwt shrunken calf Indigo with nickel hardware find from the original releases.


Wonderful! Love the Alexa.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Finally purchased the small Amberley in oxblood  I’ve wanted this bag for a couple of years now and so glad I took the plunge. This is my 3rd Mulberry bag, I have a Bayswater and a regular Lily, I love the leather and the ‘British’ feel to the brand. Next on my radar is the small Antony in oak.


----------



## Katinahat

TheGoofyCat said:


> View attachment 5299636
> View attachment 5299635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally purchased the small Amberley in oxblood  I’ve wanted this bag for a couple of years now and so glad I took the plunge. This is my 3rd Mulberry bag, I have a Bayswater and a regular Lily, I love the leather and the ‘British’ feel to the brand. Next on my radar is the small Antony in oak.


Gorgeous bag! You have made some lovely choices. It’s a slippery slope. I bought one and said it was once in a lifetime purchase and I’ve stopped counting now several years on.


----------



## Katinahat

My latest addition arrived today!


----------



## hoopsie

TheGoofyCat said:


> View attachment 5299636
> View attachment 5299635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally purchased the small Amberley in oxblood  I’ve wanted this bag for a couple of years now and so glad I took the plunge. This is my 3rd Mulberry bag, I have a Bayswater and a regular Lily, I love the leather and the ‘British’ feel to the brand. Next on my radar is the small Antony in oak.


beautiful and i love this colour.  i had the Abbey bucket bag in oxblood and it was such a useful colour all year round.  i sold it as i just found the pull strap too fiddly.


----------



## Martha

Hello, I had completely forgotten about TPF, usual story of life getting in the way.

i still love Mulberry. I bought the apple green Alexa last year but have never quite loved it. It’s my favourite colour so thought it would be perfect. I’ve never used it so maybe once I’m out and about more and using it I’ll start loving it.
I’ve been reading a lot of the replies and agree that Mulberry definitely lost their way. Like M&S trying so hard to gain new customers, who aren’t interested and never will be, and completely forgetting their loyal base.


----------



## Emma1420

So I’ve been eyeing the mini baywater.  The price seemed good and I thought it was cute.  Until I read that the lining was PU.  This is the kind of thing that really disappoints me.


----------



## missydoc

Emma1420 said:


> So I’ve been eyeing the mini baywater.  The price seemed good and I thought it was cute.  Until I read that the lining was PU.  This is the kind of thing that really disappoints me.



I have a Mulberry Large Maple with PU-lining and it is SOOO good! The PU-lining help the bag keep its shape. I've used it so much and it still looks brand new. It is also easy to clean on the inside. I've seen other Maples with suede lining and they look saggy after a while. So happy I got the PU-lining and not suede.


----------



## roxi88

Mulberry was very popular in Germany in the nineties with their scotchgrain bags and the same bags in crocodile printed leather. For me it was a typical british style. Without reading the brandname on the bag, you  knew that it was Mulberry. But then Mulberry switched to a complete different style with higher prices. The shops, which sold the bags before, was'nt allowed to sell the new bags and so the brand disappeared from the German market. I do not see any marketing activities here and only one Boutique in Hamburg is not enough for a country with more than 80 million people. I still would buy their scotchgrain bags, but that is far away from that, what Mulberry offers now. And so the brandname is a bit forgotten and the former buyers switched to other brands.


----------



## TCmummy

I bought a bayswater in 2013 or 14...love the durability and how it maintains its structure. I mainly used it for work. My colleague has always admired it. Last year I decided to sell it as I haven't been using it since I gave birth to my first born. I still like the style but not regret selling it. Nowadays I prefer extreme light shoulder bag for work, the bayswater just seemed too heavy.


----------



## bunnypuff

Hi everyone! I just bought the Mini Alexa in Lilac Blossom and I am in love. This is my first Mulberry and I absolutely love the quality of the leather.

I received it today, and I was so excited with it and gave it a check and the leather and everything looked all okay, so I took all of the stickers off the hardware.

It was only in the evening time that I noticed, upon looking at the bag from the side, that the strap on the left side on the flap is not sewn "flush" to the bag, creating a big gap. The right side of the strap is sewn flush. Pictures attached. I am wondering is this normal? I've checked the pictures on the website and all of the mini Alexas doesn't seem to have this problem. Unfortunately once I saw this, I was unable to unsee it...

Given that I've already taken off the stickers, should I write to Mulberry? Thank you!

The left image shows the "U" shape that juts out / The right image shows the right side of the strap that is flush to the flap of the bag:


----------



## 24shaz

No, that’s not normal, the top part of the strap should be stitched to the bag, definitely get in touch with mulberry and report it as a fault


----------



## bunnypuff

24shaz said:


> No, that’s not normal, the top part of the strap should be stitched to the bag, definitely get in touch with mulberry and report it as a fault



Thank you for letting me know! The top is sewn, however the strap wasn't sewn close to the flap, creating a "U" shape that pops out, I don't like it so much as it doesn't make it symetrical to the right side - and I keep staring it it once I noticed it. 

I'll definitely write to them now, thank you!


----------



## 24shaz

bunnypuff said:


> Thank you for letting me know! The top is sewn, however the strap wasn't sewn close to the flap, creating a "U" shape that pops out, I don't like it so much as it doesn't make it symetrical to the right side - and I keep staring it it once I noticed it.
> 
> I'll definitely write to them now, thank you!


For the price you pay for mulberry a bag should be perfect & with one side loose using the top handle might put more strain on one side of the bag than the other, definitely get it swapped.


----------



## bunnypuff

24shaz said:


> For the price you pay for mulberry a bag should be perfect & with one side loose using the top handle might put more strain on one side of the bag than the other, definitely get it swapped.



I wrote customer service by email and they wrote back saying they'll be glad to arrange for an exchange! Yay. I will post more pictures when I receive the replacement. Great customer service.


----------



## elvisfan4life

roxi88 said:


> Mulberry was very popular in Germany in the nineties with their scotchgrain bags and the same bags in crocodile printed leather. For me it was a typical british style. Without reading the brandname on the bag, you  knew that it was Mulberry. But then Mulberry switched to a complete different style with higher prices. The shops, which sold the bags before, was'nt allowed to sell the new bags and so the brand disappeared from the German market. I do not see any marketing activities here and only one Boutique in Hamburg is not enough for a country with more than 80 million people. I still would buy their scotchgrain bags, but that is far away from that, what Mulberry offers now. And so the brandname is a bit forgotten and the former buyers switched to other brands.


You just summed up the demise of the brand for me too


----------



## 24shaz

elvisfan4life said:


> You just summed up the demise of the brand for me too


I still find it surprising that they pulled the brand from so many stores, there’s nowhere in Aberdeen I can go and physically but or even look at M bags, John Lewis was the last place that stocked them and that’s recently closed. Just 5 years ago House of Fraser, Cruise and Kafka all carried mulberry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bunnypuff said:


> I wrote customer service by email and they wrote back saying they'll be glad to arrange for an exchange! Yay. I will post more pictures when I receive the replacement. Great customer service.


Hi
I think think this mini alexa in this color is gorgeous!
I am thinking about getting this same bag.
Are you happy with your replacement from the company? Do you still like it and do you find that the lighter color of this bag gets dirty/ color transfer easily?


----------



## 24shaz

Regular Alexa price now showing on the UK site as £1250, oversized £1450, regular Amberley £1150, know price rises are inevitable but it just seems to keep going up and up right now


----------



## Katinahat

I think this forum is busier again recently which is great!


----------



## Maisedaizy

Katinahat said:


> My latest addition arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 5301226


beautiful..love the colour


----------



## phoenixfeather

roxi88 said:


> Mulberry was very popular in Germany in the nineties with their scotchgrain bags and the same bags in crocodile printed leather. For me it was a typical british style. Without reading the brandname on the bag, you  knew that it was Mulberry. But then Mulberry switched to a complete different style with higher prices. The shops, which sold the bags before, was'nt allowed to sell the new bags and so the brand disappeared from the German market. I do not see any marketing activities here and only one Boutique in Hamburg is not enough for a country with more than 80 million people. I still would buy their scotchgrain bags, but that is far away from that, what Mulberry offers now. And so the brandname is a bit forgotten and the former buyers switched to other brands.


Whenever I visit the boutique in Hamburg I'm the only customer and I never like anything enough to buy it. One lady who works there told me they also do all the online business for Germany from the Hamburg boutique since BREXIT. So I guess maybe that is their main job in Hamburg.


----------



## Searno29

I actually really rate Mulberry. In the last 18 months I’ve purchased three Anthony’s in different leathers and they are wearing really well! So easy to use, look great, substantial quality and well priced. I think they still offer high quality leather products that easily compete if not smash pricier fashion houses. I also have a bag made with their “small grain” (stamped leather) that is terrible quality and put me off the brand until recently. I’m glad they have started to use better leathers again and just wish their mens line offered more options in those leathers. I also wish they would bring exotics back…would LOVE an ostrich Anthony.


----------



## GoStanford

I’m wondering where all the US buyers are finding their bags.  Our Mulberry store in San Francisco closed years ago and there is one a bit of a drive away in a shopping center called Valley Fair.  Far enough away that I’ve never been.  I’ve only ordered online since the SF store closed, except for one work trip to Las Vegas where I did go to the Mulberry shops - I think at the Venetian hotel.  That was a lovely shopping experience.  I got a blue Alexa before it was discontinued and came back, but I have since sold the bag.  

I think their bags - the ones I am familiar with like Bayswater, Bayswater Pocket, and Double Zip Tote - are excellent but heavy, and that is why I have only one Mulberry (chocolate NVT Bayswater) but I do have one more used bag on the way (Bayswater in deer brown glossy goat).  I am hoping it is lighter.  

I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but that was a purchase I made prior to that decision.  Will share photos if it all works out.


----------



## purly

GoStanford said:


> I’m wondering where all the US buyers are finding their bags.



Nordstrom carries them now.


----------



## GoStanford

purly said:


> Nordstrom carries them now.


True, I forgot about that.  That does make them more accessible.  Curious - have you ever seen their bags in a brick-and-mortar Nordstrom location?  I have not, but I've only been to a couple of physical stores in the last two years and it's possible I missed them.


----------



## purly

GoStanford said:


> True, I forgot about that.  That does make them more accessible.  Curious - have you ever seen their bags in a brick-and-mortar Nordstrom location?  I have not, but I've only been to a couple of physical stores in the last two years and it's possible I missed them.



I haven't been to a store in person in ages, except to drop off a return. It's a pandemic.


----------



## Katinahat

GoStanford said:


> I’m wondering where all the US buyers are finding their bags.  Our Mulberry store in San Francisco closed years ago and there is one a bit of a drive away in a shopping center called Valley Fair.  Far enough away that I’ve never been.  I’ve only ordered online since the SF store closed, except for one work trip to Las Vegas where I did go to the Mulberry shops - I think at the Venetian hotel.  That was a lovely shopping experience.  I got a blue Alexa before it was discontinued and came back, but I have since sold the bag.
> 
> I think their bags - the ones I am familiar with like Bayswater, Bayswater Pocket, and Double Zip Tote - are excellent but heavy, and that is why I have only one Mulberry (chocolate NVT Bayswater) but I do have one more used bag on the way (Bayswater in deer brown glossy goat).  I am hoping it is lighter.
> 
> I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but that was a purchase I made prior to that decision.  Will share photos if it all works out.


The Bayswater is a heavier bag in general. Other styles are lighter. For example the Bayswater Tote which is open top. The Lily is no heavier than other BOCs IMO. 

I’m in the UK. There are always several people in my local store. I hope your new bag works for you.


----------



## jane beach

Pandemic for me


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I used to be an avid Mulberry fan but lost interest when the brighter, lighter weight leather bags came out. I was a fan of the old Darwin leather and bag stsyles like Bayswater, Phoebe, Roxanne, Jamie, Annie etc etc
In early 2000’s I moved to Hermes and haven’t looked back. (Although do fine now I wish I’d kept sone of my older bags I sold)


----------



## Twinkletote

hi there - I'm still very much a Mulberry fan - but- not really inspired with their new bags - I am however still in love with their older bags - I recently bought another Lily second-hand -oops look at me so casually saying "another" Lily - didn't mean it like that - just not my first!!


----------



## shopaholicious

GoStanford said:


> I’m wondering where all the US buyers are finding their bags.  Our Mulberry store in San Francisco closed years ago and there is one a bit of a drive away in a shopping center called Valley Fair.  Far enough away that I’ve never been.  I’ve only ordered online since the SF store closed, except for one work trip to Las Vegas where I did go to the Mulberry shops - I think at the Venetian hotel.  That was a lovely shopping experience.  I got a blue Alexa before it was discontinued and came back, but I have since sold the bag.
> 
> I think their bags - the ones I am familiar with like Bayswater, Bayswater Pocket, and Double Zip Tote - are excellent but heavy, and that is why I have only one Mulberry (chocolate NVT Bayswater) but I do have one more used bag on the way (Bayswater in deer brown glossy goat).  I am hoping it is lighter.
> 
> I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but that was a purchase I made prior to that decision.  Will share photos if it all works out.



How was the glossy goat Bayswater bag? Is it made of goat leather or goat print on bovine leather? Would love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Izzybet

I still look at Mulberry but for me I have the bags I need. I did go through a buying frenzy at the start and have sold the ones that didn’t work for me luckily I broke even or made a profit. 
I know now that I like a shoulder or tote for everyday.


----------



## jennalovesbags

GoStanford said:


> I’m wondering where all the US buyers are finding their bags.  Our Mulberry store in San Francisco closed years ago and there is one a bit of a drive away in a shopping center called Valley Fair.  Far enough away that I’ve never been.  I’ve only ordered online since the SF store closed, except for one work trip to Las Vegas where I did go to the Mulberry shops - I think at the Venetian hotel.  That was a lovely shopping experience.  I got a blue Alexa before it was discontinued and came back, but I have since sold the bag.
> 
> I think their bags - the ones I am familiar with like Bayswater, Bayswater Pocket, and Double Zip Tote - are excellent but heavy, and that is why I have only one Mulberry (chocolate NVT Bayswater) but I do have one more used bag on the way (Bayswater in deer brown glossy goat).  I am hoping it is lighter.
> 
> I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but that was a purchase I made prior to that decision.  Will share photos if it all works out.


I travel once a year or so to the UK and purchased two bags there this year. My partner and I also spend some time in NYC. I discovered the brand at least a decade ago but only recently have been willing/able to spend the money.


----------



## Indiana

Does anyone know if there’s been a price increase recently (in Europe)?
I haven’t been keeping an eye on Mulberry but most of the other big brands seem to have shot up lately..


----------



## 24shaz

Indiana said:


> Does anyone know if there’s been a price increase recently (in Europe)?
> I haven’t been keeping an eye on Mulberry but most of the other big brands seem to have shot up lately..


I think there’s been two price rises recently, the new alexas have gone up about £150 since they were launched


----------



## Rani

I used to own quite a few Mulberry bags about 10 years ago. I used have Bayswater, Ledbury, Lily and some others. The last Mulberry I owned was the Alexa in mini and regular size. Wish I kept the mini. I now mainly own Louis Vuitton, I also own one Gucci soho Disco, Chanel WOC and Loewe Puzzle bag.  I do still like the Mulberry mini zipped Bayswater, the Darley bags and the Small Iris.


----------



## chloehandbags

AmbrosiaL said:


> I used to own a classic Alexa and a Bryn but sold / gifted away both because being all-leather bags they were just too heavy in my opinion. I very much prefer LV working with a combination of canvas and leather making the bags much lighter and more easy to maintain. I do not miss slathering my bags in Collonil every half year
> 
> Still, there have been Mulberry bags I kept eyeing for their beautiful designs in the last years (and even now) but what has put me off the brand is the fact that they moved production away from the UK (Europe in general). The bags still seem very well-made but I am not buying a bag for +1k not knowing about working conditions and harmful chemicals used when I can buy a bag made in France, Italy, Spain or the UK (other brands haven‘t „moved“) for the same price point. Working conditions and approved chemicals are way more regulated in EU states and I think buying luxury bags should not leave me thinking about these kinds of concerns. Also, rising prices and moving production offshore together seems just like such a bad move: everyone knows that labor is much cheaper outside of Europe so the higher (and rising!) prices are just way less justified in my opinion.


In theory that is the case, but in fact there was a documentary about 10 years ago that exposed how Italian factories were using migrant workers and treating them as badly as they are treated in their home countries and in some cases even worse.

One of the worst culprits was an Italian factory that made items for Prada, for example.

Ensuring workers are treated well seems nigh on impossible for the consumer, wherever the goods are made and however high the mark-ups.


----------



## couchette

chloehandbags said:


> In theory that is the case, but in fact there was a documentary about 10 years ago that exposed how Italian factories were using migrant workers and treating them as badly as they are treated in their home countries and in some cases even worse.
> 
> One of the worst culprits was an Italian factory that made items for Prada, for example.
> 
> Ensuring workers are treated well seems nigh on impossible for the consumer, wherever the goods are made and however high the mark-ups.


Yes so true! Kate Middleton has quite a few Mulberry bags so doubt she’d be a fan if they used harmful chemicals/bad labor practices.It would make her look like a hypocrite if they were guilty of that(Mulberry discloses their responsibly sourced/low impact materials etc on their website)
I love Mulberry! I have the Darley black leather quilted shoulder bag and a black Baywater tote.Quality is amazing and a bargain compared to other luxury brands. I almost bought LV tote and a YSL camera bag but my friends had quality/customer service issues so scared me off.I might eventually get the YSL Chartreuse mini lou though.I love that color!


----------



## 24shaz

Rani said:


> I used to own quite a few Mulberry bags about 10 years ago. I used have Bayswater, Ledbury, Lily and some others. The last Mulberry I owned was the Alexa in mini and regular size. Wish I kept the mini. I now mainly own Louis Vuitton, I also own one Gucci soho Disco, Chanel WOC and Loewe Puzzle bag.  I do still like the Mulberry mini zipped Bayswater, the Darley bags and the Small Iris.


This sounds a gorgeous collection!


----------



## couchette

couchette said:


> Yes so true! Kate Middleton has quite a few Mulberry bags so doubt she’d be a fan if they used harmful chemicals/bad labor practices.It would make her look like a hypocrite if they were guilty of that(Mulberry discloses their responsibly sourced/low impact materials etc on their website)
> I love Mulberry! I have the Darley black leather quilted shoulder bag and a black Baywater tote.Quality is amazing and a bargain compared to other luxury brands. I almost bought LV tote and a YSL camera bag but my friends had quality/customer service issues so scared me off.I might eventually get the YSL Chartreuse mini lou though.I love that color!


Sounds like Kate is a huge fan https://apple.news/A0ag0IgwORtyaoYWDdOl_cA


----------



## Chunky1701

It's really great to see many of the original posters for Mulberry here and a lovely recent Mulberry thread. Haven't been on for a while due to pandemic and life - doesn't time fly! I did move to LV from Mulberry during the Jonny Coco phase, but have recently come back - I love all the classics - have the NVT oak Bayswater, sold my Annie oak (still is a massive regret of mine), have purchased recently the Iris in Black high shine (what a bag), camera bag in oxblood and the Darley in oak (still undecided if I like the leather or not). I have purchased a couple of preloved gems - my fav being the classic bayswater tote in Midnight silky snake - she is gorgeous (I'm currently refurbing) - I absolutely adore the silky snake finish and the other was the new bayswater tote in oak - which for a 2019 bag, has the scuffed bottom corners - I wonder if Mulberry fix that, if not I may have a go at this repair. I am pleased with the current direction they appear to be now taking at Mulberry - far, far better - I always love it when they bring back some old favourites, so I do keeping checking back to see what they have x


----------

